# Enzo @ the BEACH !!



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

here is when my bf took him to the deep end to swim ! he can SWIM !!! lol


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Those pictures are classic!!!

They are so cute when they run from the waves l o l!!

hey at least Enzo can swim... I learned moose let his whole back end sink trying to touch bottom.... now he has a life vest! HAHA.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Roxy, what beach area in Southern Cal. is this beach at? I was born and raised in So. Cal. and the southern beaches are probably one of the things I miss the most, except for the crowds. We now live in Central Cal, east of San Francisco. IMO the beaches are less pretty and a lot cooler the farther north you go. When we were in So. Cal., about 35 yrs. ago, b-4 you were even born, I don't recall any doggie beaches there. Sounds like you had a lot of fun at the beach.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Im so jealous of your beach. Like Fuz said, the beaches in Nor Cal are cold. I think the only one Ive been to thats not cold is the Santa Cruz boardwalk area. Its just ok in my opinion. I really like So Cal myself. Its just so pricey to live there. We'll be back to So Cal late this yr or early 2010 for another Disneyland trip. We were sent free tickets from the Disneyland hotel because they felt bad that my truck was broken into in there parking garage. I plan to visit one of your sunny beaches then.

Anyhow, Enzo looked to be having a great time though. So is the boyfriend growing on Poodle's yet? 

They sure look funny wet. lol


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Olive oil????????? Cute vid's!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh you are so lucky to have a dog beach!! We are gonig to try and take ours to the Cape but the water will be icy in May - I wish I wish lol


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool! Looks like Enzo and you had a great time. Love the videos. That is one place I want to take our poodles, to the ocean. Hopefully we will get to do that later this year, looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like great fun Roxy! Awsome. 

I'm curious though if the olive oil is difficult to wash out of the coat at all?? I'm assuming it hold up pretty well against salt water so does it do the same with shampoo?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Roxy, what beach area in Southern Cal. is this beach at? I was born and raised in So. Cal. and the southern beaches are probably one of the things I miss the most, except for the crowds. We now live in Central Cal, east of San Francisco. IMO the beaches are less pretty and a lot cooler the farther north you go. When we were in So. Cal., about 35 yrs. ago, b-4 you were even born, I don't recall any doggie beaches there. Sounds like you had a lot of fun at the beach.


This dog beach is new it is, in Long beach it opened in 2001. the other dog beach is in huntington beach. Those are the only two in So cal . I like the HB dog beach better the water is cleaner. At the LB spot there was tar on the sand ???? ( the view was nasty also lol nothing like seeing oil rigs in the middle of the ocean) I liked it for what it is I just wish i lived closer to HB. The LB beach will have to do lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Looks like great fun Roxy! Awsome.
> 
> I'm curious though if the olive oil is difficult to wash out of the coat at all?? I'm assuming it hold up pretty well against salt water so does it do the same with shampoo?


I was going to put veggie oil in his hair but we use it for cooking more than we do the olive oil. I mainly use the olive oil on my own head. Olive oil is easy to get out of the hair , i use it as a deep conditioner ( on my head). If you are worried about certain oils not coming out of the coat you can use dawn or a clarifying shampoo. ( need to use condition after) My sister just used his regular shampoo and it came out his coat is so fluffy and soft


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Im so jealous of your beach. Like Fuz said, the beaches in Nor Cal are cold. I think the only one Ive been to thats not cold is the Santa Cruz boardwalk area. Its just ok in my opinion. I really like So Cal myself. Its just so pricey to live there. We'll be back to So Cal late this yr or early 2010 for another Disneyland trip. We were sent free tickets from the Disneyland hotel because they felt bad that my truck was broken into in there parking garage. I plan to visit one of your sunny beaches then.
> 
> Anyhow, Enzo looked to be having a great time though. So is the boyfriend growing on Poodle's yet?
> 
> They sure look funny wet. lol


Yeah is soooo Pricey here. Well when you do come go to huntington beach , or newport , corona del rey ( is awesome if you find the private beach where the people who own the houses go to they have tide pools) 

ummm I don't even know what he thinks of poodles now lol

I know I was lmao when I saw Enzo 100% wet


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Ahhh, learn something new every day  I have heard of using it on human hair before, but my hair is so fine that I wouldn't dare. 
It also makes a decent tanning oil... but DON'T use it unless you are already a bit tan and even then, no need to stay out long lol. I made that mistake two years ago and layed out ont he dock for about an hour, OMG.... I haven't so much as thought about tanning since then. I was sooooo burned, John wanted to take me to the ER, he was kind of worried. Two weeks of absolute hell followed...


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice to see Enzo enjoying himself.
They look like rats when they are wet,don't they?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Ahhh, learn something new every day  I have heard of using it on human hair before, but my hair is so fine that I wouldn't dare.
> It also makes a decent tanning oil... but DON'T use it unless you are already a bit tan and even then, no need to stay out long lol. I made that mistake two years ago and layed out ont he dock for about an hour, OMG.... I haven't so much as thought about tanning since then. I was sooooo burned, John wanted to take me to the ER, he was kind of worried. Two weeks of absolute hell followed...



It would work on you hair you just have to rinse it out then shampoo hair, if you leave it in it will be a oily mess. it makes your hair shiny and soft.

HAHAHA I am tanned enough ( natural) I don't need to get any darker lol. 
I know that was probably horrible for you !!! I get sun burned on my nose only and it hurts so badly I can only imagine the pain you felt all over you body !


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Nice to see Enzo enjoying himself.
> They look like rats when they are wet,don't they?


Yes Enzo looked so funny


----------

